# Ya'll best be sitting down for this one!



## bobcycles (Jan 19, 2021)

paint it green!  ask the moon!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=143923013086


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (Jan 19, 2021)

That's insane! Who would pay that much!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2021)

This early in the year and we already have a strong contender for the "eBay Moron of the Year" award. Now if someone actually buys it at that price I'll go ahead and crown a winner!


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 19, 2021)

a buddy of mine recently purchased an old bike shop contents...ended up with 2 NOS Violet Stingray guards...
No decal like this one (although I bet the lime one is a repaint)  his were factory paint, and violet is rare  
and popular...
got 150 for one....
that's it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2021)

You should have had "And pucker up" in the title. That does look off color, and has lots of orange peel so I'm thinking repaint also.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 19, 2021)

US $2,021.00

$85 for 24 months with PayPal Credit*  No - No -- No---- Homie don't play that game          UGH !!!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 20, 2021)

He just forgot to put the mo in his EBay user name. Mastermoron


----------



## sworley (Jan 20, 2021)

Ha! You can buy the whole bike with screened guard for less here: 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=154278553500


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 20, 2021)

Free Shipping...


----------



## catfish (Jan 20, 2021)

Wow !!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 20, 2021)

it is always better to list a part grossly overpriced than grossly underpriced.


----------



## PJ311foo (Jan 20, 2021)

*me when I saw the price*


----------



## schwinnja (Jan 20, 2021)

Here's the paint, if you want to paint your own!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=265020772374


bobcycles said:


> paint it green!  ask the moon!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=143923013086


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 20, 2021)

schwinnja said:


> Here's the paint, if you want to paint your own!
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=265020772374




Geeze, another nut job eBay listing.


----------



## gkeep (Jan 22, 2021)

Wow, then what can I get for this one? And it comes with matching chrome fenders. If that one gets the moon this should get a decent sized asteroid.


----------



## 5760rj (Jan 23, 2021)

Think the chain guard is outrageous? Wait until he lists the seat for $3500....


----------



## fatbike (Jan 29, 2021)

Insane. I believe I have seen that seller before list other chain guards for ridicules price.  Either delusional or just trying to stir the public for fun.


----------



## Upchuck79 (Jan 29, 2021)

peanuts for a left hand, how much for the right?


----------

